# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Voorjaarskuren - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Overrompeling 
> 
> In de krantenwinkels wedijveren de vrouwentijdschriften om aandacht, allemaal met dat ene jaarlijks terugkerende thema. In de boekenrekken woedt dezelfde strijd. In de supermarkten liggen de light producten torenhoog, net zoals bij de apotheek. En overal roepen foto’s van slanke, sierlijke vrouwen ons tot de orde. 
> Het idee om in het voorjaar af te vallen is enkele tientallen jaren oud en ontstond samen met de obsessie van het slankheidsideaal. Er moesten voor de zomervakantie enkele kilo’s af, anders zouden er bij het zonnen op het strand te veel vetrolletjes zichtbaar zijn. Intussen weten we dat de helebatterij aan ‘express’ diëten haar beperkingen heeft…


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## poesne

Is het jouw op deze manier gelukt?

Zit natuurlijk een kern van waarheid in 
Maar ja om dit in je gedachten te verander proberenen

ik ga het zeker proberen

----------


## Agnes574

Ik probeer het zo goed mogelijk te volgen,als je je er bewust van maakt verander je je gewoontes en ik moet zeggen: ik ben al véél bewuster gaan leven!
Maar idd,het gaat niet van de één op andere dag  :Wink:

----------

